
CloudABI, an ABI built around capability-based security - Sanddancer
https://github.com/NuxiNL/cloudlibc
======
techdragon
This Is actually a really cool project. It's worth a read if you've ever
looked into application portability and definitely if you value capability
based security.

------
brerlapn
Would this be used in conjunction with an authorization API to control access
to the interface? So you would have an OAuth API to be able to even make a
call to the ABI, which then has the built in security features of limiting
security-threatening system calls, or would CloudABI have it's own access
control as well as capability-security? Or am I muddling the concept?

I've learned a bit about APIs, but this is a new (and quite interesting)
concept, particularly as far as security goes, but this looks quite
interesting.

------
VOYD
what's a ABI? Application Brogramming Interface?

